# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Γεια σου ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΥΛΗ

## serafeim

παιδια μετα πο εξι μηνες που ειχα παρει 2 μπατζακια παιθανε ο πρασινουλης.. ηταν αρρωστος απο την αρχη και γι αυτον τον πηρα για να τον σωσω... τον εκανα καλα αλλα πρεπει κατι να τον ξαναπειραξε... μαζι με την βοηθεια του νικολα προσπαθησα να τον σωσω αλλα τελικα ξεψηχησε μπροστα στα ματια του αδερφου μου!!
οι κτηνιατροι γελουσαν με το περιστατικο και κοροιδευαν με τον γελοτα τους!!!
μου δωσανε κατι βυταμινες αλλα .....
δεν μπορεσα να του δοσω το 100% του εαυτου μου και αυτο με στεναχωρησε παρα πολυ....
ο πρασινουλης περιμενει φλάκη  :sad: 

ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΥΛΗΗΗΗΗ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ!!!

----------


## zack27

Σεραφειμ λυπαμαι παρα πολυ!!!Εσυ εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες και μη σκεφτεσαι το αντιθετο!!!!Ελπιζω και γω να ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε!!!!
Δυστυχως δν σκεφτονται ολοι το ιδιο σε αυτα τα θεματα!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

καλο ταξιδι Πρασινουλη :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121: 
Σεραφειμ λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια σου

----------


## serafeim

να ειστε καλα παιδια....
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ Σεραφειμακο... και για εσενα και για τον Πρασινουλη!
Καλο ταξιδι!!!

----------


## serafeim

να σαι καλα μητσ... σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## marlene

*Λυπάμαι πολύ, Σεραφείμ... Καλό ταξίδι, Πρασινούλη!*

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Μαρλεν να σαι καλα...

----------


## ninos

Σίγουρα μαζί σου περνουσε πολυ ωραία, αλλα μην στεναχωριέσαι, διοτι τωρα ειναι στον ουρανο κοντα στον δημιουργο του κ σιγουρα θα περναει ακομα πιο καλα !!!

----------


## Sissy

Λυπάμαι πολύ, τυχερός ο Πρασινούλης που τον είχες εσύ Σεραφείμ.

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ κρίμα...τουλάχιστον τον αγαπούσε πολύ Σεραφείμ, κάτι που σίγουρα είχε καταλάβει!!Καλό ταξίδι...!

----------


## Pardalw...

αχχχ κριμα το ομορφουλι!!καλο ταξιδι!!! :sad:

----------


## kaveiros

Φίλε μου τουλάχιστον σκέψου ότι έφυγε αξιοπρεπώς όπως αρμόζει σε κάθε τι που ζει. Μπορεί να μην σώθηκε αλλά τους μήνες αυτούς πήρε αγάπη και φροντίδα και σίγουρα χαρά. Καλό του ταξίδι.

----------


## serafeim

ευχαειστω ποδια για τα λοφια σας...το κακο ειναι δεν μπορεσα βα δεθω μαζι του... πολυ κριμα.. με πηρε πολυ απο κατω γιατι ηταν αποτομο

----------


## jk21

Καλο ταξιδι στον ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΥΛΗ ! ....

----------


## maria-karolina

Σεραφειμούλη σκέψου οτι αν δεν το είχες πάρει εσυ ενδεχομένως το μικρούλι σου να μην είχε ζήσει ούτε αυτούς τους μήνες!!! Να σκέφτεσαι πόση αγάπη και προσοχή του έδωσες και πως τουλάχιστον σταμάτησε να ταλαιπωρείται!!! Να προσέχεις τώρα διπλά το μικρό σου κοριτσάκι!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Να είσαι καλά Σεραφείμ,να το θυμάσαι και να συνεχίσεις να προσπαθείς για το καλύτερο των φτερωτών συντρόφων σου.
Αντίο φίλε Πρασινούλη... :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Μαρια μου και σε εσενα Βαγγελη...
εκανα οντως οτ μπορουσα αλλα δεν του εδωσα ολη μου την προσοχη και αυτο με στεναχωρησε οτι δεν περασα τον χρονο που α επρεπε μαζι του!!!
εζησε λιγες στιγμες αλλα εντωνες μαζι του!!!
σας ευχαριστω οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολους παρα πολυ για την συμπαρασταση και τα καλα σας λογια... 
αλλα ενα θα πω ... να αγαπατε τα πουλακια σας οπως και να ειναι...
Σε αγαπαω πρασινουλη!!!!!!  :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Λυπάμαι Σεραφειμάκο!
Πολλές φορές τα φιλάσθενα πουλάκια απο πετ σοπ ποτέ δεν αναρρώνουν τελείως. Δυστυχώς τα μικρά πουλιά είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα πλασματάκια. Ο Πρασινούλης σου όμως πέρασε καλά μαζί σου αυτούς τους λίγους μήνες. 

Τώρα σίγουρα δεν πονάει πλέον. Γι' αυτό ηρέμισε και δώσε όλη σου την αγάπη στη θηλυκιά. Πρόσεξέ την πολύ γιατί δεν αποκλείεται κι αυτή να είναι άρρωστη. Και κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο κτηνίατρος που σας κορόιδευε είναι απαράδεκτος και δεν πρέπει να ξαναπατήσετε εκεί.

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω  πολυ να σαι καλα!
ο κτηνιατρος αυτος θα επρεπε να κλησει αλλα ξερετε ετσι ειναι αυτα.... δεν νοιαζονται... δεν θα ξαναπατησω εννοειται αλλα δεν εχει αλλους!!

----------


## HAOS

Σεραφειμ λυπαμαι για τον πρασσινουλη καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι.(τους γιατρους παντως μπορει και να τους χτυπουσα)

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω Λευτερη να σαι καλα... δεν αξιζει καν να ασχοληθεις μαζι τους... δεν θελω καν να τους δινω αξια... δεν ειανι αξιοι για να κατεχουν τους τιτλους που εχουν.. τελος παντον ευχαρστω και απλι να σαι καλα!!!

----------

